# Extremely Vocal Russian Blue



## tootes

Hi there

This is my first post as a new member so here goes..

My partner and I did lots of research before deciding to get 2 Russian Blue kittens, chosen for their short haired coat, being loyal and loving companions and their sensitive and quiet nature.

We got our first boy Humphrey, followed a week later by Harry. Both are all the above, except Harry does not exhibit the quiet nature bit!

Now I know that cats meow, that's part of being a cat, but Harry makes the most god awful cry for what seems to be no apparent reason. We had hoped that Humphrey would teach him some manners but 5 months on we still have a very noisey cat, thank goodness not at night!

When we picked Harry up from the breeder it looked as though he had been housed in the same room with an asian kitten breed (in a different pen) who was very vocal. Could the cry have been leant from the asian kitten?

Both boys are 7 months old, Humphrey has just been castrated but we are holding off on Harry for a bit longer as he is still very small.

So the question is if this cry was learnt can it be unlearnt and has anyone got any tips on the best tactic because it is driving us mad!

Thank you!

Tamsin


----------



## GeordieBabe

tootes said:


> Hi there
> 
> This is my first post as a new member so here goes..
> 
> My partner and I did lots of research before deciding to get 2 Russian Blue kittens, chosen for their short haired coat, being loyal and loving companions and their sensitive and quiet nature.
> 
> We got our first boy Humphrey, followed a week later by Harry. Both are all the above, except Harry does not exhibit the quiet nature bit!
> 
> Now I know that cats meow, that's part of being a cat, but Harry makes the most god awful cry for what seems to be no apparent reason. We had hoped that Humphrey would teach him some manners but 5 months on we still have a very noisey cat, thank goodness not at night!
> 
> When we picked Harry up from the breeder it looked as though he had been housed in the same room with an asian kitten breed (in a different pen) who was very vocal. Could the cry have been leant from the asian kitten?
> 
> Both boys are 7 months old, Humphrey has just been castrated but we are holding off on Harry for a bit longer as he is still very small.
> 
> So the question is if this cry was learnt can it be unlearnt and has anyone got any tips on the best tactic because it is driving us mad!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Tamsin


hi and welcome,cats meow for a lot of reasons, attention being main one, queens meow when in heat,think this might apply to toms too so maybe its time to get him done too, maybe wrong but i'm sure someone will be along with more advice


----------



## Angie2011

tootes: No advice just a Hi and welcome  Angie2011


----------



## Russian Blue

Hi my name is Lynne and i breed Russian blues, I have 6 russians and mostly they are quite natured except for one of my girls who likes to talk to me by her meowing. she is lovable and affectionate. I have been told that Many years ago the russian blue breed nearly died out and breeders used siamese and british to get the breed back and eventually bred those lines out again. siamese are quite vocal and often wonder if this can still come out at times in the lines.


----------



## carly87

I'd suspect that he's calling for queens. Toms do this when seeking to mate. As for him being too small, well, kittens can be neutered as soon as they're over 1 KG, and if he's this small at 7 months, I'd be very worried. Perhaps find a new vet who practices neutering on younger kittens? I really would get him the snip. If he is calling for girls, you're very lucky he hasn't started spraying yet. If he's learned the cry from the Asian, you may be stuck with it I'm afraid. Do you give him lots of fuss/attention/food when he cries? If so, this will be reinforcing for him that it's a good thing to do.


----------



## oliviarussian

My Russian boy Mika can sometimes be quite vocal for no apparent reason, he's usually very quiet but now and again will yowl to get attention, a very loud, insistent sort of complaint!!! :huh: I've no idea why or any ideas about what it means, I just put it down to him letting me know he's there and exercising his vocal chords!!!!


----------



## brianmf

We have half-brothers, Sam (Russian Blue) and Max (Chocolate-point Siamese) so perhaps that adds credence to the story above. Sam's mother was Russian Blue and Max's mother was an Oriental Whie. Their father was a seal-point Siamese. The breeder specialises in this form of production. They are both as true to their respectives breeds as could be,
Sam is very quiet vocally and mostly communicates by his actions. He is a door opener and wails like a baby if he finds the door locked. We leave a bunch of keys in our back door and, if he wants to go out, he wacks the keys and only 'speaks' if he's really desperate and a hard wack of the keys fails to attract our attention. He can also let out a loud wail when he's calling Max for a game. We think he's saying, "Help, help, I'm trapped and I need you to come and save me". Max always obliges and they then race around the house like lunatics.
Max is so vocal that you can have quite an intelligent conversation with him.


----------



## Tone1268

Our cat Howls at night with that god awful cry that is described and my wife knows why! Our girl does it when she hunts at night and has a “kill” in her mouth. She walks around with it and usually puts things in our shoes or the water bowl so we’ll see it. Best cat ever but wicked annoying at night  She also said something like they’re showing everyone how to hunt or something so maybe that’s it too.


----------

